# Lib Tech Box Scratcher or C3 BTX Jamie Lynn MW



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

This is a joke right?
Are you a new troll on this site?

Box Scratcher for an aggressive rider who doesn't jib?
Seriously??


----------



## GdaTurco (Sep 16, 2014)

So, I can't look for a board to improve my jib skills n still ride aggresive ?So what ?! I am not allowed to try a new board because jibs ain't MY thing. I just don't get the point of answering with an attitude to a guy simply asking your opinion. My bad next time before I ask someone's help and/or opinion I make sure to get a permission from U , WTF ?!


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Well you didn't say anything in your OP about getting a board to improve you're jib skills, you said "not a big jib guy. I also ride aggressive." This poses the very legitimate question of "why the hell are you asking about a jib board?" Also those two boards are about as similar as your vapor and www, so no, I doubt anyone would care to give you a solid comparison of both. If you take the time to give us specific info on what you're looking for then maybe someone will take the time to give you a serious answer, but right now you just sound like an idiot.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Relax Tuco, if you live in SD you can handle a little jest. Yes your size 13 boots are way too big for any non wide board. The Box Scratcher is a jib specific board. If you mainly ride Bear, but don't want to jib per say, get the Jaime Lynn it will be more enjoyable.


----------



## Lubbo (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey dude, 
I have a Jamie Lynn 57W and I have ridden a Box Scratcher.
They are completely different. 
Jamie Lynn very stiff, not a jib board or butter board, possibly jumps but mostly aggressive freeriding.
Box Scratcher is a full jib/rail board, its a noodle and its shit.

Both totally different.
Size 13 Boot you ALWAYS need to get a Wide board.


----------



## GdaTurco (Sep 16, 2014)

Sounds great , very helpful. Thanks a lot guys.


----------

